

How one Apple employee survived product reviews with Steve Jobs - Ritournelle
http://news.dice.com/2014/04/15/one-apple-employee-survived-steve-jobs-product-review/

======
timrosenblatt
There's something very true about this.

I have a mentor who can be very 'direct'. Similarly to Jobs, he's extremely
busy. There are a lot of people who don't like him. I understand why, but I've
also learned an enormous amount from him. I think everyone should seek out
these folks and learn from them.

I wrote something about taking feedback the other day, and it feels relevant
to OP. [http://cloudspace.com/blog/2014/04/02/what-engineers-can-
lea...](http://cloudspace.com/blog/2014/04/02/what-engineers-can-learn-from-
art-students/#.U018HeZdW9Y)

